# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Ticoeur croisé pointer de 18 mois (55)

## Poska

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Ticoeur / Curtis
*Type:* Pointer
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Bonjour moi c'est Ticoeur, je réponds également à Curtis désormais.

Je  suis un croisé pointer de 18 mois, tout jeune et plein de vie. Je  cherche en urgence une famille qui me comprendra et saura me mettre en  confiance.

Je suis un peu craintif quand je ne connais pas mais avec un peu de douceur j'accepte vite les câlins.

Par  contre j'ai plus de mal à me détendre en profondeur, je suis d'un  naturel anxieux, alors j'aurais besoin d'humains patients et surtout  connaisseurs du langage canin.

Pour être clair, si vous avez peur  ou ne voulez pas d'un chien qui grogne, on ne pourra pas s'entendre,  car je m'exprime pas mal ainsi, essentiellement pour montrer mon mal  être. 

Si vous prenez le temps de me comprendre et de me  rassurer, je deviendrais un super compagnon, très câlin et joueur, très  très gourmand, qui adore me promener et découvrir de nouvelles choses.

Avec  les autres chiens j'ai une approche un peu maladroite, j'ai tendance à  grogner et à me montrer "fort" en première intention, mais je finis par  me détendre et même par faire de belles parties de jeu. Si je dois vivre  avec un autre chien on privilégiera une femelle ou un mâle cool et  joueur, pas de gros caractère.

De même on évitera les enfants en  bas âge, même si tout se passe bien avec celui de ma Tata d'accueil, je  ne cache pas que je n'étais pas trop à l'aise avec celui que j'ai connu  avant lui.

En bref je suis un bon chien qui a tout pour devenir  un super compagnon, j'ai juste un peu de mal à me faire comprendre pour  l'instant, il me faut donc des humains à l'aise avec les chiens qui  s'expriment et qui prendront le temps de me connaître vraiment pour  m'aider à redevenir bien dans mes pattes.

Actuellement dans le 55 proche de Bar le Duc

Contact : chienschatsendetresse@yahoo.fr / 06.25.63.26.40

----------


## bab

> Alors on me trouve une famille avant Noyel?
> 
> Bonjour c’est Ticoeur, ou Curtis comme vous préférez. Un Croisé pointer de 18 mois, tout jeune et plein de vie !  Je suis un peu craintif quand je ne connais pas mais avec un peu de douceur j'accepte vite les câlins.
> 
> Tata m’a demandé de parler un peu de moi, maintenant que je suis bien à l’aise dans sa maison, il faut dire que j’ai bien changé depuis mon arrivée !
> 
> Je me suis bien détendu et je suis parfaitement à l’aise avec ma Tata, je lui fait des fêtes d’enfer dès qu’elle s’absente quelques minutes, je fais le foufou avec elle, on se parle des fois, je fais des petits woufs et elle me répond, et elle peut tout me faire, me tripoter les pattes, m’embêter au collier, me trifouiller les noreilles, tout ce que je refusais au début quoi. Il fallait juste être patient et sympa avec moi pour que je comprenne qu’elle ne me ferait jamais de mal, et voilà je l’aime d’amour.
> 
> Je suis aussi parfaitement à l’aise avec le mini humain, parce qu’il me respecte depuis le début. Tata dit que je peux être placé avec des enfants, à condition que leurs parents soient réellement conscients de cette notion de respect et acceptent que je ne sois pas une peluche qui accepte tout.
> ...

----------


## Poska

Eh les gens, m'oubliez pas, je n'ai pas eu mon miracle de Noël  ::

----------


## bab

> []le 14 février à 21:00 · 
> 
> ]Hop hop hop c'est reparti pour trouver une famille pour la vie à Tit Cur  On compte sur vous ! En effet, il n'est malheureusement pas dans les critères à la "mode" actuellement et donc personne ne se penche sur son sort  Pourtant il est si chouette une fois mis en confiance..... 
> 
> Alors, pour la présentation, car il a beaucoup évolué chez sa tata d'accueil : 
> 
> "Bonjour, moi c'est Ticoeur, je suis un croisé setter et pointer de tout juste 2 ans
> 
> Je cherche ma famille depuis plusieurs mois sans succès, pourtant j'ai tellement à offrir!
> ...

----------


## Alantka

> « Hey qui fête ses 2 ans aujourd'hui ?
> Ticoeur est ici depuis 6 mois maintenant, et il attend toujours sa famille pour la vie  »
> Il lui faut une famille pour la vie, il a 2 ans, il a super bien évolué chez sa FA...
> Pourquoi pas de demande 
> On est triste 
> Partagez à gogo. Et surtout nous contacter par MP ou mail : chienschatsendetresse@yahoo.fr

----------


## Alantka

> Aidez nous svp, aidez le ! C'est hyper urgent pour lui comme il ne peut rester ad vitam chez sa famille d'accueil 
> Et oui... mon ptit coeur... C'est ainsi.... Tu n'es pas le chien à la mode du moment et de ce fait, personne ne se penche sur toi... Toi qui à tant à donner à la personne qui voudra t'adopter.... 
> Nous on t'aime fort et je suis désolée de n'avoir pas encore réussi à te trouver une chouette famille... Mais je ne désespère pas même si la situation devient très urgente

----------


## fredon21

::  ::  ::

----------


## Mirko78

Qu'il est beau coeurtis  :: 

En plus dans une top famille d'accueil, vite vite une famille pour lui  ::

----------


## Poska

Ticoeur rejoint ses adoptants dans quelques jours  ::

----------


## Alantka

::  ::  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Ben alors bonne route Ptitcoeur, je croyais que c'était déjà fait !

----------


## GADYNETTE

super nouvelle !!!

----------

